# [SOLVED] Missing some sysfs battery files with kernel 3.8.3

## Lotherien

Hi Everyone!

I'm running gentoo with hardened source (selinux in permissive mode):

```
$ uname -a

Linux dbXPSg 3.8.3-hardened #1 SMP Sun Apr 14 18:30:52 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I have recently updated the kernel from version 3.7.5-r1 and I noticed that some files from /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 disappeared.

```
$ ls /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0

alarm  device  power  subsystem  uevent

```

For instance: status, charge_now, charge_full, power_now, current_now, which are used by my GUI battery widget.

If I boot with kernel 3.7.5-r1, the files reappear.

Before compiling the kernel, I have launched make menuconfig loading the old 3.7.5 kernel configuration.

Any idea?Last edited by Lotherien on Fri Apr 19, 2013 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

IIRC it is a known bug. 3.8.2 or 3.8.4 and later do not show this behavior.

----------

## Lotherien

Thanks. Upgrading to 3.8.6 solved the problem.

----------

